# Newborn kitten won't eat! need advice quick!



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

on another forum I visit, there is a girl who took in a pregnant stray. The cat just had 3 kittens 3 days ago.
One of the kittens hasn't been nursing well. She decided to supplement with KMR, but now he's not eating at all and she doesn't know what to do. She won't be able to get him to a vet until tomorrow, and she doesn't have a lot to spend.
This particular forum is not very active with very few experienced people, so I'm hoping some of the knowledgeable people here can help save this kitten.

here's the post:
_"I tried syringe feeding him, but he won't have anything to do with it. I syringed him 0.4cc and got 0.3cc on me. He refuses to suck, so I just put a drop on the end of the syringe, and stuck it on his tongue, but he won't swallow. He screams and squirms, but he just won't eat.
I really don't think he's going to make it. Mommy has started to push him away from the other ones. I looked in a minute ago, and the other two were nursing, but he was way off in the corner by himself.
If he won't nurse, and he won't take the KMR, I don't know what else I can do..."_

anyone? :?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Veterinarian. That's the ONLY thing that can be advised. 

If she can't get kitten to nurse, the vet will have to tube feed, and if that isn't successful, euthanize. With the kitten screaming, I am wondering if there isn't something 'wrong inside' and mother cat senses it and that is why she is pushing the kitten away.


----------

